# Darkroom: Do I need help?



## Luke345678 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello there everybody! I have a few questions about the Darkroom. Let me start of by saying that I know absolutely nothing about using darkrooms and have never even met anyone with darkroom experience. 

Okay I know I can't just go there and pick up on how to do it but can I watch a some videos and read up a bit and go there and do it or do I need someone to accompany me to go do it? I assume I would need someone to come with me and show me because it seems like it takes a very high amount of skill and knowledge. This sadly does bring up another problem, all my friends are actually below me in the photography aspect and all the adults I know do not use film.

Is there any way I could go about finding someone in my area to help me out? Like any websites or something?

Thank you and sorry but I really want to just experience a darkroom early on and learn more. 

Thanks,

-Luke


----------



## terri (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi Luke - it sounds like you already have access to one - do you?  Whose is it?  

As far as learning, I'd recommend looking at a nearby college to see if they have any classes available - for a small investment of your time and money, you'll save immeasurably in wasted effort and products.   But I won't comment further until I understand your situation a bit better.


----------



## Luke345678 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey man thanks for being here to help! Actually there is many Darkrooms in charlotte that can be rented out. Also there is one over at my sisters college that they recently opened up. As far as I'm aware they do not offer any assistance but I would have to look into that.


----------



## terri (Nov 27, 2012)

I would check out your sister's college first, unless there is no way for you to take a class there.  Since you know of places that rent out, why not call them and ask if  they know of anyone who is willing to mentor a darkroom newbie?  

To answer your main question, yes it is certainly possible to read a lot about darkroom procedures, and you could probably find an online tutorial of some sort - BUT, it will be more intimidating and take longer if you go at it alone.  I would never say you couldn't get there by yourself, because you could.  Everyone learns differently, and if you're interested in this then the slower approach, with a willingness to accept a LOT of mistakes without beating yourself up, then you could start on your own.   

Still, getting in the door with someone to guide you will take a lot of the mystery out of it and allow you to take notes while watching.   I strongly recommend it.


----------



## amolitor (Nov 28, 2012)

I would ask the places that rent the darkrooms if they offer classes themselves, or if they know where to find classes.

That said, I pretty much figured it out myself without much trouble. I print better than a lot of people do, because printing (like photography) is 90% seeing and 10% technique.


----------

